# Positive 5dp 5dt (FET) chemical or not?!



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

Hay ladies,

Don't ask me why but I tested today.... I'm 5dp 5dt on a FET and to my absolute shock it was postive!!! Not due to test until April 1st (11days past transfer?)

I haven't told a sole yet, think I'm still in shock! Am I right In thinking it isn't a chemival pregnancy as it it's a FET transfer? 

Probley sounds a silly question.... Just wanted to be sure it is postive before I tel, DH, he maybe abit crossed that I tested early! Eeekkkkk!! 

Any advice or opinions, much appreciated.

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds v positive to me congratulations- you have no hcg in your system with an FET so it must be from the baby!!!


----------



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG! Does not seem real! Thankyou.... That's what I thought, but thought I'd ask!   xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

You can have a chemical pregnancy whether it is a fresh or frozen cycle hun. 

Nothing to suggest that is what is happening to you by the way, just pointing that fact out about the chemicals hun.

You've got yourself a little baby growing in there, congrats & good luck! now go tell your oh he is a daddy  xx


----------



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

IVFMamma, really, didn't know that! Still in shock, just doesn't seem real at all...... Hubby away, but will be telling him face to face tomorrow when he gets home from work  thankyou xxxxxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi yes a chemical pregnancy can be from fresh or frozen as essentially at the point of transfer its the same but nothing to suggest that is the case 

I did my first test 7dpt with 3dayers (10 days in total like you) and got a bfp - they said a positive test so early could me double trouble (and it did!)  

Good luck, keep us posted xx


----------



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Jules, I did think that too! Wow.... One is a miracle let alone two!  did you have one or two put back in? Xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We had 2 good quality and one that was poor (I was just 40) because they were only going to throw him away - we were told there was a less than 5% chance of twins 

How many did you have put back? Does dh work nights?  My dh was cross and refused to believe it until OTD - when they said there were two at the scan we both said '****' in unison then both said sorry at the same time it was quite funny. x

Exciting times  x


----------



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

Jules, that's funny! How lucky to have two..... Once over the shock I guess you was over the moon.

Just had the one put back, good quality.... We still have 2 more frozen from our last fresh cycle.... Never thought it would be postive! 

No hubby dosnt work nights, just works away a lot. He will be abit cross that I've tested and prob the same as you, wont believe it untill OTD on Monday.

The question now is to tell people (close family) after the last failed Ivf the worse bit was facing people as everyone new, this time only a handful of friends know and a few work people, no family. I guess I hate the fact that work people will know before my own mum! Mmmmmm........ Dilemma!


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We didn't tell anyone until a week after BFP, we wanted to wait for the scan (because if previous mmc and ectopics) but everyone was over for Xmas and I wasn't drinking so we fesses up  xx


----------



## Clarissafallon (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations Shellby, I am soooo pleased for you!!!

I will catch up with you on the Trumpington thread when you are ready to share the news.

For now, try not to worry (impossible, I know!) and I look forward to celebrating with you on you OTD.

Best wishes and baby dust XXX.


----------



## Shellby (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Clarissa, 

Haven't shared on thread untill I've told hubby or got my head round it.... 

Wishing yiu lots of luck for today, fingers and toes crossed!    

Lots of love xxxxx


----------

